# A few of my pots



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 5, 2014)

Figured I'd share a few of my pot calls I've made. Haven't been in the game nearly as long as a lot of the callmakers out there, but it's something I dearly enjoy. The majority of my calls are different than the typical pot call, for a reason. The sound these produce is leaps and bounds better than the 'traditional' pot in my honest opinion. 

90% of my pots have a glass soundboard, and probably 40/40 glass and acrylic with the remaining 20 being slate playing surfaces. I've got some ceramic ordered, and am excited to see if it lives up to the hype that everyone says it does.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 5, 2014)

And a more 'typical' design

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Feb 5, 2014)

Very nice.

I played with some sidewall sound holes once but came away with a different conclusion.

Glad you're able to make it work.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks. It took a few to get it right, because the 'rules' of the typical pot calls don't really work on these, but once I found the sweet spot, I've been very pleased with the results.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice looking calls !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (Feb 6, 2014)

Very nice, I like the look.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 6, 2014)

i know its a stupid question. I keep seeing this pots. What does it do, what is it? I tried Google but no results. Some funny results... LOL
Can someone explain me what is a pot.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 6, 2014)

Here's a video from youtube (just a random video, not one of mine or anything). 
Shows how to use them. Probably the most popular of turkey calls, and one of the easiest to use.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Feb 6, 2014)

Them are some fine looking callers !!!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RW Mackey (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice work, very different. I have seen a few of these before, never heard one though. Good job.

Roy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 6, 2014)

Here's a short video clip of one of the walnut pots, crystal over glass with a cedar striker. I'm the first to admit that I am NOT a professional caller, competitive caller, or even close to either of the two. Doesn't help that I was shivering from the cold garage because my 3 month old twin girls cry every time I play one in the house... and it's hard for me to call without hearing a gobble in return.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

